# Cramps and pains after exercising?



## AshleyR

I am overweight and before getting pregnant did not do much if any regular exercise (got pregnant at 225 lbs, 5'5" tall).

Since getting pregnant I've been pretty sick and SUPER exhausted... so for the past almost 16 weeks I've been even lazier than usual. 

I've had some back pain since about 8 weeks, and my doctor told me a couple of weeks ago that some light exercise would help.

So far the two times I have done "light exercise" this week have caused me all kinds of aches and pains!

All I did was go for two 2km or so walks. Didn't run, terrain was mostly flat... I didn't feel like I was exerting myself although I did feel like I got a decent workout by the time I got home. I was out of breath both times but didn't think that was unusual as I have been for weeks, even just doing things around my house!

Anyway... during both walks I had this sharp pain right to my arse. Not my butt cheeks but my ACTUAL BUTT. It happened 2-3 times during both walks.

After the walks I felt crampy in my abdomen and felt a lot of pressure "down there". The crampyness was accompanied by a soreness in my stomach which I think was just from my muscles stretching from moving around more than usual! (Wow, I sound REALLY lazy!! LOL. The truth is I haven't hardly even left my house - if only to go to the store to get a couple of things a couple times a week! I have been taking it REEEALLY easy!)

Are these normal things to feel after exercising?

My back actually hurt a lot MORE after these walks. Last time I was sore for 2 days and I can tell I'm going to be again. :(

I don't feel like I worked my body that hard on these walks, but maybe because I've been so lax for the past 16 weeks I've really shocked it! I'm wondering if maybe I should just stop - or if more walking will make it better. I'm going to talk to my doctor about it at my next appt. but it's not for another two weeks. 

Just thought I'd ask here in the mean time if anyone feels that way after exercising?


----------



## Vickie

No I definitely don't feel that way after exercising.

I did exercise pre-pregnancy, stopped around 7 weeks when I was told it was a twin pregnancy and picked it back up once we discovered I'd lost a baby. I had some muscle pains in my legs from restarting but that only lasted for a day or two.

Are you drinking plenty of water?


----------



## LadyM812

Try your best to drink a cup of water before you excercise, half cup while excercising and another half cup after youre done. Also, during pregnancy, when you excercise you should only do it at a pace where you can breathe normal and carry on a conversation while excercising.

While I don't get those extreme feelings like you do after excercise, I do sometimes get some light round ligament pain after, which is totally normal. Anything more than light cramping or round ligament pain should be mentioned to your doctor. I've always been extremely athletic, so that might be why my body is pretty comfortable with the excercise. 

:hugs: Best of luck!


----------



## BostonGal

A maternity support belt really helps me avoid round ligament pain during exercise.


----------



## jenmcn1

I have worked out for quite a few years now, and what you are feeling is QUITE NORMAL! 
Anyone who starts a new fitness program no matter what level you are starting at, can be difficult.
The achy feeling is normal, I would slow down a bit though. Just to start off with. If you are able to have a full conversation while walking, then you are at a great pace! I wouldn't start with 2km though. 
That might be a little too much! It's not going to harm baby at all, it will just hurt your back and loose ligaments if you don't start off at a slower pace.
I would start with a doing 15-20 min walk. 

It's not uncommon that when we all start a new fitness "plan" that we have a tendency to over do it! 
You can gradually work up to 30-45min walk/day. But you need to work up to it otherwise you will pay the price (I've been there, done that lol)

When it comes to the pain in your arse:)...that sounds like your sciatica nerve which goes from your lower back down you bum and all the way down your leg. 
Walking will help this...but also stretching, and if that doesn't help a nice warm bath at the end of the day will help relieve some pain. HUGS! You will do great with your workouts ... the key is to start off slow and work up to your "goal".


----------



## Avalanche

As the other girls have said, make sure you're very well hydrated at all times even if you don't feel thirsty.

Also, with being pregnant, overweight and not a regular exerciser 2km walks is too much too soon. I would be doing 1 mile maximum right now (1.6km) and taking about 20 minutes to complete it. Taking longer is fine, but don't walk any quicker than that. Do that every other day for a couple of week, then up the distance and time. 

It's great you want to get healthier, but go slow at first. :)


----------



## ClairAye

Keep hydrated! Also if you're not used to exercise you get achy and pains until you get used to what you're doing - even if it's only light! x


----------



## Arisa

yeah a 2km walk for someone who is not used to it is far too much even if you are drinking plenty of water, take it very slowly. I tried too much too soon at fourteen weeks with swimming as I used to be able to swim 20 lengths no problem but trying it during pregnancy was a bad idea and I had terrible cramping and ligament pain and it hurt to walk for the rest of the day so I just go for gentle walks instead with the dogs for about 30 minutes a day :) try walking a smaller amount more frequently rather than a big amount only once or twice a week. half an hour a day is all you need and make sure you have a water bottle with you and a sun hat if its hot so you do not get burnt or sun stroke :)


----------

